# Loch Kathrine



## Wully (Apr 25, 2022)

Was up at Loch Kathrine for a run in the car yesterday.  it’s about an hours drive for me. Absolutely stunning location with decent motorhome overnight parking I spoke to the woman in the booking kiosk asked a few questions.  It’s £10 a night with no hook up or services which I think is decent for the location but it jumped to £25 for what she called a serviced pitch an another £5 if you wanted to use the showers. The extra £15 is basically for an electric hook up and a tv hook up. Sad thing is it’s a stunning location and not one van parked up last night we left about 6 30 and all 11 motorhome bays were empty.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 25, 2022)

Does the £10 include waste disposal and water ?


----------



## Wully (Apr 25, 2022)

I’m not 100% on that Ritchard so don’t want to say yes but I’d think they were I’ll try and find out today. I’m lucky enough to be working near there this week.



			Camper Van Overnight Visits. – Loch Katrine
		


just read the web site it says no waste disposal.


----------



## Wully (Apr 25, 2022)

Gordon the laird done a lot of hard work on this facility a few years back. I was just trying to give an update as it’s been opened a few years now.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 25, 2022)

I think £10 a night to park is way too expensive personally, can’t understand when folks say it’s okay to pay that in a car park either. Good job we are all different eh lol


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 25, 2022)

I’d pay £10 for a great view I’ll put Katrine on my must do list.


----------



## Wully (Apr 25, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> I think £10 a night to park is way too expensive personally, can’t understand when folks say it’s okay to pay that in a car park either. Good job we are all different eh lol


I’m wae you Neil but if it’s at an attraction like this is then £10 is ok we paid £5 to park the car for the day so a tenner for a motorhome overnight is  not bad. Ya tight arsed wee jobby that you are


----------



## Robmac (Apr 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I’d pay £10 for a great view I’ll put Katrine on my must do list.



You won't regret it Annie.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I’d pay £10 for a great view I’ll put Katrine on my must do list.


Better view down the other end at Stronachlachar. We stayed there a few years ago. Not sure but I think it’s still free and owned by the cafe there.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 26, 2022)

Just along the road from me. Lots of free wild places if you prefer your own company but worth a tenner if you like the safety of a designated park up and the views and walks aren’t bad either.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 26, 2022)

I`m with the £5 brigade for just a car park with no facilities overnight anything more is taking the   .................................................      

At least Dick Turpin wore a mask


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 26, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`m with the £5 brigade for just a car park with no facilities overnight anything more is taking the   .................................................
> 
> At least Dick Turpin wore a mask


Good luck with that one.... 
Even my fave £7 night basic site is now £10 (with water/waste) 

I don't think £10 a night for a permissive Park somewhere with a view (or somewhere you want to be) 
Is out of order at all....


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 26, 2022)

Wully said:


> I’m wae you Neil but if it’s at an attraction like this is then £10 is ok we paid £5 to park the car for the day so a tenner for a motorhome overnight is  not bad. Ya tight arsed wee jobby that you are


I have only had two weeks since New Years Eve not in the van so far Wully. I am not that fussy where I stop all the time but do like places I can let the dogs go and it’s nice if there is something to look at.
This will be tonight’s park up methinks


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 26, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Good luck with that one....
> Even my fave £7 night basic site is now £10 (with water/waste)
> 
> I don't think £10 a night for a permissive Park somewhere with a view (or somewhere you want to be)
> Is out of order at all....


The farm just above Chesterfield I use is still a fiver a night, water and elsan point. Or was when I used it in January.

If you actually want to be in a certain place and/or certain times then you have to pay what the rate is but I am just constantly moving, never normally plan where just see what the day brings. Doing this then there are plenty free park ups.


----------



## Wully (Apr 26, 2022)

Neil your up here squatting then  breathing In all our nice fresh air remember to fill your water tanks before you go. that looks a nice spot . A quote from Erik at last weeks meet I said you’ll need to stop drinking beer have a glass of water. He replied the fishies piss and Shiite in that stuff I’ll stick to beer thanks. I said you could always have some nice Scottish water. His reply... But  you-lot have the Loch ness monster.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 26, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> The farm just above Chesterfield I use is still a fiver a night, water and elsan point. Or was when I used it in January.
> 
> If you actually want to be in a certain place and/or certain times then you have to pay what the rate is but I am just constantly moving, never normally plan where just see what the day brings. Doing this then there are plenty free park ups.


The point I was trying to make IS that £10 is cheap to be 'somewhere' you want to be.... 
We've just had a week or so away and gone from free at Tywyn 
To £10 for a car park with no facilities 

To Just short of £30 for Shell island with all facilities.... 

It's all about being somewhere you WANT to be for me.... 

Free to whatever I consider acceptable.... 

Doesn't have to be free ;-)


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 26, 2022)

I have been listening to the adverts for Scottish Water Wully, had Borders FM streaming since crossing the border haha I find it uncannily similar to Viking FM apart from the accents.

Funny enough I last got water at Loch Ness, took advantage of the Community Hub at Drumnadrochit. Before you say anything I gave a donation lol but that nights parkup was free haha. In fact I have only paid anything to overnight once since reaching Scotland and that was because I wanted to stay in Lybster harbour last night, that was donations as well


----------



## Wully (Apr 26, 2022)

Neil this is the perfect time of year for a visit up north nae midges and everything looks fresh and green after winter. Think I’ll be staying closer to home this year and visit some of my wee haunts. Your pictures are making me jealous so much so I might head up to Aviemore this weekend for a couple nights.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 26, 2022)

I usually prefer late Autumn and early Spring but thought I would see how much I could get before the midges awake. Am hoping for another month but we will see. You certainly have no need to go anywhere else Wully


----------



## Scotia (Apr 26, 2022)

Wully said:


> I’m not 100% on that Ritchard so don’t want to say yes but I’d think they were I’ll try and find out today. I’m lucky enough to be working near there this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will ye get a big yin in there Wully?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 26, 2022)

Wully said:


> Neil this is the perfect time of year for a visit up north nae midges and everything looks fresh and green after winter. Think I’ll be staying closer to home this year and visit some of my wee haunts. Your pictures are making me jealous so much so I might head up to Aviemore this weekend for a couple nights.



Get me some of those black pudding sausage rolls from the bakery Wully!


----------



## Wully (Apr 26, 2022)

Sam I’ve been up before wae my van the pitches are big enough for me just use overhang . Saying that I’ve got shallow Hal syndrome I think i can get in where some people won’t go wae a T5. 


Robmac said:


> Get me some of those black pudding sausage rolls from the bakery Wully!



We had the steak and black pudding pies the other day Rob dynamite. The sausage rolls are amazing too if I’m coming down south later in the year  I’ll pick a few up for you nae bother.   Ill need too get some for Ken as well he’s always got us a couple of Melton Mowbray pork pies.


----------



## beerdrinker (Jun 27, 2022)

Midges still biting here on Loch lomond Wullie !!!


----------

